# CHUBBY DARTER



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I bought some chubby darters yesterday. Do you guys usually tip them with minnows or waxies? Or just use them as is? And do you use them for anything other than eyes?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I usually tip the front hook with a minnow head. I have just used them for 'eyes.
Northerns can be really tough on balsa lures.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I have caught some really nice perch on the smaller ones. I tip the front hook with a minnow head or waxie.


----------



## lenny4077 (Dec 9, 2005)

I caught some salmon on one a few months ago out on Moon lake


----------

